# Teaching english in Japan



## Perphekt

I've always wanted to spend some time in Japan but never really thought it was in my reach, but I remembered a friend from an old job saying her brother was going off to teach english in japan after learning japanese from a program he got off the internet. She made it sound like he didn't need anything else.

So my question is what is necessary to teach English in Japan?

A local institution has 40 hour course for teaching overseas but I'm not sure even that is necessary. It makes it sound like you don't even need to speak the language of the country your teaching in but I'd prefer to learn at least some Japanese before moving there.

Also I don't remember the details but I left the conversation with my friend thinking her brother was going to teach in a high school (Though I don't remember whether she said that or I made a faulty assumption) And I imagine that teaching in a high school has vastly different requirements than teaching a "English as a second language" course to adults. I think that 40 hour course I mentioned was more geared to teaching as ESL course then high school. If it's not wildly harder to do I think I'd prefer to teach in a high school.

So have i been wildly misinformed or is this really as easy as it sounds?

PS Ignore the "Expat in Australia" thing on my account I've never lived anywhere but Canada and I can't seem to turn it off 'till I get a few more posts


----------



## larabell

Back in the days when the economy was doing well, all you really needed was to speak English with near-native fluency. There was (and still is) a program called JET where college grads from English-speaking countries were recruited for placement in public schools -- teaching English, of course. Private schools each have their own criteria but, back then, it was possible to get teaching jobs with no specialized education and/or teaching experience -- and you don't need to know Japanese because you don't use Japanese in the course of the lessons (though it helps for basic survival).

However... that's all changed now. The poor economy has forced companies to stop sending half their employees to English school and the resulting downturn has caused a couple major schools to collapse in recent years, dumping a glut of potential teachers on the market. A friend of mine has been looking for a teaching job and it seems many schools have raised the bar as far as what they're looking for (which is what generally happens when supply outstrips demand).

So, to answer your question, you only need one thing to teach English in Japan and that's... a job. Those are getting harder to come by and what you need to land one depends on the employer and how desperate they are to fill the position.

It really was as easy as you've heard... once upon a time.

BTW, I believe Immigration also requires a college degree (in something) or the equivalent work experience (not necessarily in teaching) in order to qualify for a working visa. Also, the school has to pay you what they would pay a local for a similar position. But for those who already have a visa by other means (ie: spouse of a Japanese national), neither is necessarily a requirement unless the school wants to make it one.


----------



## lip420

Perphekt said:


> I've always wanted to spend some time in Japan but never really thought it was in my reach, but I remembered a friend from an old job saying her brother was going off to teach english in japan after learning japanese from a program he got off the internet. She made it sound like he didn't need anything else.
> 
> So my question is what is necessary to teach English in Japan?
> 
> A local institution has 40 hour course for teaching overseas but I'm not sure even that is necessary. It makes it sound like you don't even need to speak the language of the country your teaching in but I'd prefer to learn at least some Japanese before moving there.
> 
> Also I don't remember the details but I left the conversation with my friend thinking her brother was going to teach in a high school (Though I don't remember whether she said that or I made a faulty assumption) And I imagine that teaching in a high school has vastly different requirements than teaching a "English as a second language" course to adults. I think that 40 hour course I mentioned was more geared to teaching as ESL course then high school. If it's not wildly harder to do I think I'd prefer to teach in a high school.
> 
> So have i been wildly misinformed or is this really as easy as it sounds?
> 
> PS Ignore the "Expat in Australia" thing on my account I've never lived anywhere but Canada and I can't seem to turn it off 'till I get a few more posts


You just need a 4 year degree for the most part. TEFL/TESOL certificates are not required.


----------



## expatseek

*qualifications*

We always recommend getting as qualified as possible to make your skills as scarce as possible. The quickest way to add a solid credential to your list is to study a TESOL/TEFL course.


----------

